# flat whites, milk pitchers and drinking vessels



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

I have been drinking my interpretation of a flat white 18g of coffee in 36g out in roughly 30 seconds. Glass I use is Duralex glass 220ml according to description. However, they only hold at best 200ml to the brim how does that work then? So approximately 160ml of milk. 140-160ml of milk seems to be the general description of milk volume in a flat white so not too far off. How much head should they have? I have aimed for about 8/9mm in height or there about. Some say only enough to hold latte art, but how much is that? I have been using a 450ml sage milk pitcher the only one I have ever used until recently. Frequently I have to make two flat whites at the same time in the sage pitcher. This means two rounds of milk making with waste. I fill just below the spout and this gives me good results. I decided to try a Motta 500ml to make milk in one go. However, this means filling just above the spout and the milk coming towards the top. So one, harder to swirl the milk. secondly I find that the first drink pours well but the second has a thin head. So i have gone back to making two loads of milk for better results. Having read peoples thoughts on here it seemed that 500lm pitcher would work for 360mls of milk? Secondly the spout is a lot wider on the Motta that the sage, I would go as far to say that I think I prefer the pour from the sage which is disappointing given the reviews and cost of the Motta. I would say it is nicer looking, thicker material and a better handle though. So this makes me think that I will consider a Rhino pitcher as they come in 600ml or do I need something bigger? For best results should we expect some waste of milk? What are peoples experience of making two flat whites from one pitcher of milk? I aim for shinny/gloss paint looking milk when steaming it. I personally find that the larger head makes the drink more enjoyable.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

what about steaming in the motta and decanting into the sage to pour? one thing to consider with larger pitchers is how long is your steam wand? I have a small pitcher for a single drink and use a larger pitcher for when doing two (sorry cant remember volumes off the top of my head). While i felt i needed a slightly bigger jug (for the same reasons you state), I dont think my steam wand would reach low enough in a larger pitcher if only filling up to spout level (hope that makes sense). 
I've found decanting from one pitcher to the other seems to settle the foam a bit and so get a more similar pour for each drink. Not perfect but that is probably more down to my lack of skill as completely self taught


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

RobDGio said:


> what about steaming in the motta and decanting into the sage to pour? one thing to consider with larger pitchers is how long is your steam wand? I have a small pitcher for a single drink and use a larger pitcher for when doing two (sorry cant remember volumes off the top of my head). While i felt i needed a slightly bigger jug (for the same reasons you state), I dont think my steam wand would reach low enough in a larger pitcher if only filling up to spout level (hope that makes sense).
> I've found decanting from one pitcher to the other seems to settle the foam a bit and so get a more similar pour for each drink. Not perfect but that is probably more down to my lack of skill as completely self taught


 Thanks for reply RobDGio.

I have a mara x and steam wand is a decent length so no issue with using a larger milk pitcher.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

I second the pouring option, seen this many a times on videos as a suggestion.

Shouldn't cause problems either as a practice I saw some one pour 5 times making latte art and starting again, so one jug supported 5 latte art practice attempts. All lovely art work from 1st to 5th (they clearly didn't need to practice 🤣)


----------

